# how far along do you think my cat is?



## djw33wjd

i have a pregnant cat, i dont know when she got pregnant so i have no idea how far along she is, we have been feeling them move for like a week now and if you look closely you can see them kick and move, today they were very active, her mammary glands are swollen but no milk comes out, her belly is very big. any ideas?

i know about the whole spaying thing and plan on getting her spayed as soon as it is safe.


----------



## djw33wjd

i also forgot to mention that we have been taking her temp for about three days the first it was 100.4 second was 99.9 third was 100.9


----------



## djw33wjd

here is a couple pics of her


----------



## MowMow

Has she seen a vet? They should have been able to tell you when she's due.


----------



## djw33wjd

MowMow said:


> Has she seen a vet? They should have been able to tell you when she's due.


we are wanting to have money to take her if there is an emergency during labor and right now she is completely well other than being pregnant so its not worth a vet bill just to get an approximation of due date when i can get approximations on here


----------



## Whenthecatsaway

If you can see/feel them moving atleast you know she is past 4 weeks! I don't know if you guys have it but there are charities here in the uk that can help with stuff like this for free, would your US shelters look at her and then when you can make a donation as a thanks? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spotty cats

Generally you can see kittens moving in the last 2 weeks (you can feel them before that)

Unless your vet sees a lot of pregnant cats they won't be able to give you a good estimate of when she is due, even with an ultrasound guesses are often weeks out 

There's no need to stress her with taking her temp all the time either, and unless you've been shown by a vet how to you can hurt her. 
Many cats don't get their milk in until after delivery.


----------



## Briii

You can take her to a vet for free  My cat WAS pregnant and I looked up a vet I had never been to before. Almost all offices have a coupon for the first free visit (as long as no shots, special tests, etc were needed; those cost extra. But a check up? Free. They take their time and answer your questions too). Just call around and you will easily find one.

I took my pregnant cat in three weeks ago to be seen and the vet said "three weeks" he was right on the dot! She had them at exactly three weeks today. It was nice to be assured she seemed very healthy and ready to go. Also nice to have already met the vet in case I needed to call and ask questions or take her in for emergency care. 

I was able to feel the kittens kicking three weeks ago (light tapping on her stomach) the past few days I was able to see them move and feel their entire bodies moving around.


----------

